# safety in the wilderness identifying dangerous animals.



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

okay so you made it... youve gotten into the wilderness. you are bug out king/queen...

how do you identify and avoid becoming prey to bear, mountain lions, snake bite ect..
and for which lanscape.

I was in the sequoias and came right up on a baby bear. smelled it about 20 feet away- i didnt see mother. 
snapped a few photos as i made ground in a hurry to get away.










then same trail 5 minutes later smelled this ole boy and looked around.
he was about 20 feet above me. i didnt see him till i wa right under him...no mom that i could see... kept moving.










Im not so concerned with wolves as they only live in sanctuaries here.
id put big money on the wolves in this area recognizing me. i am a big supporter of the wolf and visit the 3 places regulary.
theres quite a few big cat sanctuaries, can you imagine if they were loosed? yikes!
the big cats, no, theyd tear my ass up. they dont care about me visiting or being a supporter.
but what about in your area?










any wild animal safety we should learn and know now? chance favors the prepared mind.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i know it bothered me the whole trip. I thought that i really need to be more aware. because there were other people on the trail i let my guard down
. i think i relied subconciously on collective situational awareness.

the yr before i ran into an adult black bear. same place- but it wasnt interested in me. still made my heart thump!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i know it bothered me the whole trip. I thought that i really need to be more aware. because there were other people on the trail i let my guard down
> . i think i relied subconciously on collective situational awareness.
> 
> Last year I ran into an adult black bear. same place- but it wasnt interested in me. still made my heart thump!


Astute observation- they say there's no wolves OR cougar in Georgia. That's bunk because in one of my older videos I show on camera what are clearly the tracks of a wide-pawed dog of no less than 150 pounds. It was near garbage cans at a public canoe launch. It was indeed wolf tracks, I know them from growing up in the northern US. Not maybe 150 yards from a major four lane road. Then the cougars? Glockwork9 and me went up to film those shooting videos at his mother's house. She complained to us about two cougars eating her numerous cats, I asked her how big they were thinking maybe they were cannibal linx or wildcat. She told us very clearly that they were all beige and the size of lions. The area is obvious big cat friendly with its abundance of deer and wildlife. That's BS, there are indeed cougars all over the southeast despite PETA declaring them extinct. I have never run into one, but then again I have never run into my _house-cat Alfie_ outside the studio. ALL cats act the same, big or small. They are definitely here- along with killer bees, wild hogs, badgers, wild feral dogs, wild goats, feral horses, feral BOA CONSTRICTORS! (you heard of that one yet?) Yeah, they are all right here. I have even seen coyotes in my neighborhood in growing numbers. Owls hound my back yard. It's a jungle out there, even in the concrete confines of a metro area.

Keep them eyes open, shotlady


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heck ya, mayhaps some one thought itd be cool to have one as a pet, wolves and big cats and realize these are not pets and loose them
. they are alpha predaters.
as you noticed i said the wolves local would recognize me, not that theyd not regroup and get me. in a cage i am alert with them,
but if they were returned to the wild thier instincts would have to kick in for them to live.

coyotes scare me more than a wolf does. them are some bad ass little animals.

theres all sorts of stuff that "they" claim dont exist in an area, but they do. as humans bring them in with pet grandure.

havelinas wild pigs are very dangerous. I had one tree me when i was out riding in texas i was about 11. i got treed and had to loose my horse for it to have a chance to live/get away.
you gotta shoot them damn things on sight.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

One time when I was like ten, I was always a big-bore shooter carrying a heavy Remington 3600 rifle in 30-06 semi-auto. I was out hunting the Wisconsin deer season opener with my uncle. I stopped to warm my hands with my hobo stove, got it running and set it on this old car that was abandoned long ago, it was a 50 mercury sedan or something like it. I got all comfy, warmed my little hands up and looked around when I spotted a big wolverine looking at me from maybe 50 yards away. I got a lump in my throat and started walking away, my little can stove still burning on the car. I then heard this horrible angry growl. Shit went south from there.

The damn thing all of a sudden burst into a run at me, so I grabbed my gun and fired off a few shots. Didn't even make it flinch. It kept on charging and stopping at me to scare me, and it DID scare the living hell out of me. I got so scared in fact that I shook when I raised that heavy gun at it. Shot twice more at the wolf-sized critter and one shot clipped it on the forelimb. Damn thing freaked out and went on a rampage so scary I ran to the car, went inside and hid there while holding the door shut. I was crying a bit when it finally inspected me and moved on. I had another magazine in my pocket but that never came into play, never even thought of it in the haze. Not through that terror. I didn't even THINK of leaving that car till my uncles showed up looking for me. It was warmer in there than outside, and that damn thing was lurking about in those silent woods. That was my first ever encounter with the wild side if life and I'll never forget it. My second was when my mom thought it would be funny to throw gravel at alligators till they got pissed enough to chase us up the channels in southern Louisiana and corner us at her little 1980 Celica. That was a similar deal until she started the car and ran like five of them over in the parking lot. Later that week me and my older cousin went out to that same spot and dropped big hunks of concrete onto them from the overpass while they sunned in the channel, killed like ten of them with falling rubble. That was my first run-in with cops, coincidentally.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We don't see many Wolverine here in Michigan , only at U-M. We have Cougar in the woods and clubs,black bear in the garbage, not a lot but enough to keep you on edge.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

The part of Michigan I live our most dangerous animal would be a coyote or pack of wild dogs. I here there are wild boar but lived in this house 33 years and never seen nor heard one ever. Only non poisonous snakes.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah you Americans/Canadians have a lot of nasty critters to put up with, I hear there are even mountain lions jumping on mountain bikers!
Here in Britain the only nasty things are adders, they bite about 100 people a year but usually it just stings a bit with no ill effects.
Since records began in 1876 there have only been 14 reported deaths caused by adder bites, with the last death a 5-year-old child in 1975.
One couldn't slither into my tent at night if I keep the bug mesh zipped, but I'd have to be careful when climbing out next morning..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Watercanlady said:


> The part of Michigan I live our most dangerous animal would be a coyote or pack of wild dogs. I here there are wild boar but lived in this house 33 years and never seen nor heard one ever. Only non poisonous snakes.


Feral pigs are 20 miles away and are in season year round with any license. A few years ago some coyote(s) answered my buck grunt call while MuzzleLoading, I shot the one closest to me and waved my shiny Bowie knife at the rest. It was close to the end of shooting hours and it was spooky. Now I have night sights on my Glock and a CPL.

Thanks for reminding me of all the BS stuff that's out in the woods, which starts 30 yards from where I'm typing this.

FMJ works good on feral critters. SSS


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Wolf attack! (from 23 minutes)
(He can't run fast because he hurt his leg earlier when he stepped on one of his own bear traps)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I forgot to add, that I have a family of Massasauga Rattlesnakes in my shooting berm 33 yards from the computer, they must be feeding on the Southern Brown Wood Roaches.

The snakes are small and only kill the old and weak, but Mom is old and I'm not far behind. I'm just careful when putting out the targets

Heck I'm not even "Up North", since I'm 18 miles below the Saginaw line dividing the Northern and Southern Lower Penisula.

We`also have at least some Wolf/Dog mixes running around since the neighbors Wolf got loose and never came home, I'm sure"He" survived and is doing well as the Alpha Male of the feral dog pack.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In this area of North Florida/South Georgia we don't have much to worry about. Black bears are around but seldom seen. Coyotes, of course. There are only 4 different venemous snakes to watch for. Oh, and alligators.:smile:
Wild hogs. Hunters who are so incompetant they shoot at anything they hear moving in the brush. (Idiots)


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Maine is really too cold to sustain very much in terms of poisonous wildlife. We do, however, have the rare mountain lion, black bear, or moose. A lot of those species have been driven to near extinction though through deforestation and developments being put up. 

In certain SHTF situations, I think people need to realize that some of the more rare and dangerous species may suddenly make a comeback. Say the flu wipes out 90% of the people on the planet. Animals will suddenly have their habitats back and less people to contend with. Something to consider if the real thing happens.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Very good topic, and something people need to consider before they strike off into the woods.

Spiders. It is a very good idea to be aware of what is a threat and what is not. You have to be able to identify these little buggers and know where to find them. Suffer a brown recluse bite when there is no hospital to help you and you will find your world filled with much suckage!

Spider Identification Chart - Venomous or Dangerous?


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

This is a great topic. I sure enjoy reading everyone's posts...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thank you for the spider chart, denton. now i want to burn my computer! hahaha










i wonder if theres a qucik reference about bear, wild boar, cougar safety what to look for that its their area, how to tell if you are being stalked by a preditor and if encountered how should we act?
clearly we should add bear spray to our bug out bag! i do wonder if it works on pigs and cougars... and wolverines. thats a scary story.
should we have to neutralize an attack can you turn the unfortunate incident into supper? can you eat wild cat?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

from a different bear site:

sing or holler at your hiking buddies. Just don't be a ninja. Bears don't like to be surprised.

As you hike through bear country, keep an eye out for claw marks or droppings, and note any scratched up trees or fresh kills, such as deer.


Okay, so you've spotted a bear, and the bear has spotted you. Stop right there, and don't move. Speak to the bear in a low, calm voice, and slowly raise your arms up above your head. This makes you appear larger

"But bears can climb trees," you say. You're right: some bears, like black bears, can climb trees. But others, like grizzly bears, cannot. Either way, if you can get more than 12 feet up into a tree, you should be okay. That's pretty far up, so this is not your best option.

If a bear is charging you, you've got a couple of less-than-desirable options. The first thing you might try is going into the fetal position and playing dead. This might make you seem vulnerable to the grizzly bear and he or she will sniff you, growl at you, and hopefully leave you alone. Being in the fetal position will also protect your vital organs. IMPORTANT: If you're dealing with a black bear, do NOT play dead. They'll be thrilled that the work's been done for them and will commence lunch. If you can't tell what kind of bear you're dealing with, don't try it!


If a bear is charging you and you've got a gun, now might be the time to use it. Make sure you've got a clean shot because it usually takes more than one bullet to kill a bear and bad aim will only make it angrier. This should only be used as a last resort -- wrongful killing of a bear in the United States incurs a hefty fine up to $20,000.

Many camping and national park areas don't allow firearms, so some recommend bear spray or pepper spray. But beware: If you spray halfheartedly, it will only make the bear angrier.

Your last option is to fight back with everything you've got. There's really no need to tell you that, at this point, you're in big trouble. Kick, scream, flail your arms, go for the eyes -- do whatever you can because you're in for the fight of your life.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

concerning mountain lions: good ole cut n paste

How to Avoid or Survive an Encounter with a
Mountain Lion - also know as panther, puma, cougar, painter, and catamount 
DON'Ts

Don't hike, bike, or jog ALONE in lion territory 
Don't plan outdoor activities during the hours from dusk to dawn 
Avoid walking near dense growth, rock outcroppings, or under ledges 
Don't act afraid of a lion, if you encounter one 
Don't try to sooth it verbally, as this may backfire 
Don't bend over, crouch, or kneel 
Never turn your back on a lion 
Never, Never run from a lion 
If you live in potential lion territory 
Don't allow children to play alone outdoors or walk to or from the bus stop 
Don't leave pets outdoors 
Don't feed pets or other prey animals (such as raccoons and deer) outdoors,
as both the food and the animals may attract lions 
Don't go outdoors for long periods or at the same time every day
Use Independent Thinking: Don't rely on mere theories about what will cause lions to attack and eat you 
DOs

Keep children and pets in sight at all times 
Always look up and behind you: Emulate other prey by being constantly vigilant 
Wear a helmet, hood, or hat whenever outdoors. Paint eyes on the back and/or top 
If you live in potential lion territory
Install outdoor lighting so that you can see this persistent predator at night 
Remove all tall or dense growth on your property to eliminate hiding places,
especially within 30 yards (over two lion bounds) of children's play areas 
Re-plant only non-native plants that won't hide lions or nourish prey such as deer/rabbits/raccoons 
If you do encounter a lion, try to give it a way out 
Look a lion in the eye(s) 
Make loud, firm noises: You may even show your teeth and make snarling sounds 
Make yourself look big 
Raise your coat, jacket, or any clothing with your arms 
Stand up straight, and swell your chest 
Children with no adult should always be in a group and should bunch together 
Adults pull children close to appear larger and to prevent them from running 
Without kneeling, pull a small child on your shoulders to appear larger 
You may back away slowly, if you feel you can retreat 
Use anything available as a weapon if the lion displays aggression
but *generally not if you must turn your back, crouch, kneel, or bend over to get one 
Carry mace or pepper spray where you can easily reach it 
Use fists, sticks, rocks, tools, a pocket knife, a bicycle,
whatever you can hit with, throw, and/or use as a shield 
Target an eye with your thumbs, fingers, or a weapon
Find out for yourself where lions might be by checking multiple sources 
Encourage officials and others to be realistic about lions and not just "environmentally correct" about them


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

this is a cool website for reference talks about useful wildrness plants and such!

Surviving in the Wild - John Townsend - Google Books


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

concerning wild dogs/prolly any dog...
How to Survive an Attack by an Aggressive Dog


Again, avoidance is the surest way to ensure that an attack by an aggressive dog doesn't occur, but if an attack cannot be avoided, quick thinking and aggressive measures must be implemented.If an aggressive dog confronts you, use a calm voice to let the animal know that you are not interested in a fight.Keep your body turned towards the dog and talk to him while slowly backing away.Remain tall and erect, and if at possible try to make your body appear bigger than it really is.As you are walking away, try to locate a stick to use as a possible weapon should the animal decide to attack.If the dog does lunge at you, remain standing while kicking the animal in the face.Your legs are better suited for defense as they are generally stronger than one's arms.If you have a stick, deliver full, forceful blows to the animal's face and ribs in an effort to weaken him.If there is a possibility for you to move to higher ground such as on a car, a raised platform, or a tree, then do so.Any leverage you have on the wild dog will work to your advantage and hopefully result in fewer injuries and an increased chance of survival.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thats a big assed scary spider blaze. thats what kind it is:shock:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ya it should stay over there...
i read that stuff and as an avid outdoors person, most of it was new to me. i dont think i ever paid attention... or thought about it.
glad i did now.

so the bottom line is shoot if you have to.
note: this would not be a good time to just have a 22LR- but it is still better than nothing...
now what to do with your meat you just got? how to preserve it for future use?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks for the fantastic link from montana wildlife!

http://fwp.mt.gov/recreation/safety/wildlife/bears/

click a round on that site.
theres a different way to handle a grizzly and black bear encounter.

tells you how to identify the difference.
what a great site! a must review!

looks to me the in the pictures i posted in the first post that i found a baby grizzley and a baby black bear. both could have been a baaaad situation.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

So going out to the tree stand every dawn, hunting over bait is not a good idea. I just got back from a walk to the stand, I would have stayed and hunted but I caught a bug and have to cough every few minutes. Plus the banana nut bread in the oven is calling me.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This russian cyclist encounters a pack of farm dogs, they don't bite him, they just bark at him but he stops and begins freaking.
Two farmers come out, there's a longer version on Liveleak with english subtitles and it goes something like this-
CYCLIST- "I'm a cop, 25 dogs is too many!"
FARMERS-"We need them to control our sheep"
CYCLIST- "I'll sue you!"
FARMERS "We don't care, you should have kept riding instead of stopping and screaming"
Maybe they had a point! 

EDIT- drat, youtube seem to have pulled the vid, there might be a LiveLeak version but it glitched and could be virused up.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I just went to 'grizzly" and found that the worlds record griz is 14'-6". He attacked at least one man and ate part of him, after the man shot him 5 times with a .38 special. Made old brother griz mad and he killed and ate him. It took another 7 shots from a 7mm mag in the head to finally stop and kill him. Most of us already know there are a few dangerous animals in the woods. BUT, if your one of the head for the hills bunch, just think how much fun you will have when you shoot even a small black bear with your tonka toy (.223) 

Just this year , here in Az. we have had 4 black bear attacks. One, just a few miles from here, while walking her doggie behind here motel in lakeside, she got between a mommy and her little one. Dead ! 3 more attacks in the Payson area, none fatal. 

I know that there have been several life threatining cougar attacks the last couple of years, and now, we have a confirmed sighting of a Black Panther here in my area. The coyote's around here are about the size of small wolves, but will generally run when you yell at them. Last year , saw a fair sized one in my front yard area. Last minute decided to not kill it, so instead, shot just rear of its hind foot. About 2" back. Didn't know that they could move that fast LOL 

Now, for one of the most dangerous of all animals out in the little woodsie areas, Picture an 1100 lb horse with very large antlers. Yep, its Bullwinkle revisited. A bull moose, especially in rutting season is the most likely animal to charge, even when you don't think they are a threat.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

LuckyJim. There are a couple of packs of wild dogs around here where I live. About 4 years ago, when one pack got very aggressive and killed my wife's little lap dog, I went hunting. I shot and killed about 3 of them before the rest where 2 counties away. They are by far , one of the most aggressive and dangerous type of wild animals you may encounter in the woods. They are abandoned , mistreated, hungry and not afraid of humans at all.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Wild dogs... now there's a thought. In almost every "people are dying" situation I can image a bunch of hungry dogs turning into packs of hungry dogs. At first, they will think that being the only human around, you must have food... then they will start to realize that you ARE food. Dogs will turn feral in the same way cats will... you see it in the news every so often. What scares me is the prey-response behavior ingrained in dogs. You act like prey... they respond. The problem is figuring out everything that makes you look like prey. Running is obvious. Backing away may encourage them... But if they are hungry enough, just existing may make you prey. 

Making noise in the woods may help scare bears away (unless they are hungry)... but could attract other predators like packs of dogs or men. And it scares away any prey. Personally, I consider this old adage (intended as a joke... but it makes a bit of sense once you figure out what it means):

If it's smaller than you: Eat it.
If its the same size as you (and the same gender): Kill it
If its the same size as you (and the opposite gender): Mate with it
It its bigger than you: Run from it

What it basically tells me is to always be on my alert because anything you encounter is either food, competition, a potential ally, or danger.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Little critters too can be badasses..
1- Bear Grylls takes a sting to the forehead as he raids a bees nest for honey
2- Yummy!
3- but the price is semi-blindness as his face swells up when the effects of the sting kick in


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i wouldnt go messing with no hunney in an emergency situation because health care wont be there. always be safe if you can and make wise decisions and know there are consequences. being temp blinded is no situation you want to be in! Ill pass on the hunney.

mooses will get you i saw a documentary on them they can be very rough even deadly!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

more bear talk. get the 44 mag.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> LuckyJim. There are a couple of packs of wild dogs around here where I live. About 4 years ago, when one pack got very aggressive and killed my wife's little lap dog, I went hunting. I shot and killed about 3 of them before the rest where 2 counties away. They are by far , one of the most aggressive and dangerous type of wild animals you may encounter in the woods. They are abandoned , mistreated, hungry and not afraid of humans at all.


And they might carry nasty diseases-


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

nadja said:


> I just went to 'grizzly" and found that the worlds record griz is 14'-6". He attacked at least one man and ate part of him, after the man shot him 5 times with a .38 special. Made old brother griz mad and he killed and ate him. It took another 7 shots from a 7mm mag in the head to finally stop and kill him. Most of us already know there are a few dangerous animals in the woods. BUT, if your one of the head for the hills bunch, just think how much fun you will have when you shoot even a small black bear with your tonka toy (.223)
> 
> Just this year , here in Az. we have had 4 black bear attacks. One, just a few miles from here, while walking her doggie behind here motel in lakeside, she got between a mommy and her little one. Dead ! 3 more attacks in the Payson area, none fatal.
> 
> ...


When BullWinkle is in rut, even the bugs leave since there is no animals or their waste left for them to feed on.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

People I am glad you are worried about wild animals now for a shot of reality. I live in the woods, lots of people come to where I am to hunt deer and elk. There are bear and cougar here see them occasionally, What have I had to kill to protect my stock and dogs, feral dogs. City A$$holes dump their dogs and the ones that survive pack up and have no fear of humans. I will call the dog once to see if it will come to me if it does it goes to the pound if it wont it gets shot. 

When it hits the fan dogs will go feral in a couple of weeks to a month and there are many more of them than bears and cougars, they will also hunt deer elk bear and cougar as they figure out how to survive.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

well , by and large, we all seem to believe that of all the critter's in the woods that can be dangerous, the wild dogs will be your worst enemy. City idiots throw them out real regular like, thinking that they will survive just fine. Maybe 2 out of 10 survive , only to become a major nuisance to the rest of us living out here. I hate to shoot a dog, but have and will continue when neccessary to do so. I would rather shoot the people that thoughtlessly throw them out. But so far, that is still against the law I guess.


----------

